# im Schatten des Piz Palü -- "Dem Berg?" (Kasus)



## Rotstein2702

Grüßgott Leute,

Folgender Textauszug stammt aus dem Film _Inglorious Basterds_ (2009). Da sagt man:

- _Lt. Archie Hicox_: Ich bin in einem Dorf geboren, das im Schatten *des Piz Palü* liegt.
_- Major Hellstrom_: *Dem* *Berg?*
- _Lt. Archie Hicox_: Ja. In dem Dorf sprechen alle so. Haben Sie den Riefenstahl Film gesehen?
- ...

Also ich frage mich: warum antwortet der mit "*dem* *Berg?*" statt "*des Bergs?*". 

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Mori.cze

Can't it be a dialect thing? The Swiss use dative case instead of genitive... (just a wild guess, I didn't see the movie, but the mountain seems to be in Switzerland )


----------



## Kajjo

_ Lt. Archie Hicox: Ich bin in einem Dorf geboren, das im Schatten *des Piz Palü* liegt.
 Major Hellstrom: *Dem Berg?*_



Rotstein2702 said:


> Also ich frage mich: warum antwortet der mit "*dem* *Berg?*" statt "*des Bergs?*"


Gute Frage -- ich habe spontan leider keine schlüssige Antwort dafür, aber kann bestätigen, dass die Nachfrage im Dativ absolut idiomatisch und korrekt ist. Genau so würde es ein Muttersprachler sagen. Der Genitiv ist keine mögliche Alternative, sondern wäre in der Nachfrage falsch.


----------



## bearded

Grammatisch ist 'dem Berg?' natürlich falsch, aber ich vermute, dass Ausdrücke wie  ''im Schatten/am Fuße'' u.Ä. als einfache Ortsangaben aufgefasst werden (im Schatten des Piz = am Piz..): von daher die Nachfrage im Dativ.


----------



## Kajjo

bearded man said:


> Grammatisch ist 'dem Berg?' natürlich falsch


Das denke ich nicht. Ich halte es hier für korrekt!



> aber ich vermute, dass Ausdrücke wie  ''im Schatten/am Fuße'' u.Ä. als einfache Ortsangaben aufgefasst werden (im Schatten des Piz = am Piz..): von daher die Nachfrage im Dativ.


Ich schätze, es ist so etwas ähnliches wie eine nachgestellte Apposition oder so. Ich habe aber keine klare grammatische Bezeichnung dafür. Es fühlt sich aber völlig korrekt und idiomatisch an -- kann das dann falsch sein?!


----------



## bearded

Kajjo said:


> Ich halte es hier für korrekt!


Muttersprachler haben selbstverständlich viel mehr Sprachgefühl, als ein Ausländer jemals zu besitzen hoffen könnte. Nichtsdestoweniger kann ich mir durchaus vorstellen, dass manchmal ''idiomatische'' Ausdrücke auch zugleich ungrammatisch bis falsch sind...
Kennst Du weitere Beispiele von 'Kasus-Inkongruenz', welche idiomatisch und deshalb 'korrekt' klingen? Das ist für mich ein interessanter Bereich.  Danke im Voraus.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Ich schätze, es ist so etwas ähnliches wie eine nachgestellte Apposition oder so.


Ja, das folgt dem Muster einer inkongruente Dativapposition, wie in _Die Fotografien des jungen Mannes, einem Künstler aus Indien, stießen auf großes Interesse_ (Beispiel aus Wiki).


Kajjo said:


> Das denke ich nicht. Ich halte es hier für korrekt!


Standardsprachlich gelten inkongruente Dativappositionen als "falsch". Idiomatisch ist es aber schon, da stimme ich mit Dir überein.


----------



## Kajjo

bearded man said:


> dass manchmal ''idiomatische'' Ausdrücke auch zugleich ungrammatisch bis falsch sind...


Ja, das kann ich mir durchaus auch vorstellen! Das passiert gewiss.



bearded man said:


> Kennst Du weitere Beispiele von 'Fall-Nichtkongruenz', welche idiomatisch und deshalb 'korrekt' klingen?


Ich glaube, im konkreten Fall liegt das Problem weit überwiegend darin, dass der zweite Satz eben nicht Bestandteil des ersten Satzes ist. Eine zwangsweise Kongruenz muss daher ohnehin nicht eintreten. Der Gedanke des zweiten Sprechers ist _Nachfrage_ nicht aber _Fortsetzung des vorigen Satzes_. Zumindest würde die Nachfrages "Des Berges?" für mich sogar eher falsch klingen.

Erinnerst du dich an diesen Thread? Dort ging es in der Tat um eine grammatisch falsche, aber für viele Muttersprachler idiomatisch korrekt klingende Dativ-Apposition. Es zeichnet sich in dem Fall wohl eine Sprachentwicklung hin zu Dativ-Appositionen ab. Ob das aber mit diesem Thread zu tun hat, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Gernot Back

bearded man said:


> Grammatisch ist 'dem Berg?' natürlich falsch, aber ich vermute, dass Ausdrücke wie  ''im Schatten/am Fuße'' u.Ä. als einfache Ortsangaben aufgefasst werden (im Schatten des Piz = am Piz..): von daher die Nachfrage im Dativ.


Ich glaube eher, dass die Nachfrage im Dativ bezüglich eines Genitivattributs von der mitgedachten gleichbedeutenden umgangssprachlichen Alternative _Präpositionalattribut_ herrührt.

Lt. Archie Hicox: _Ich bin in einem Dorf geboren, das im Schatten _[_ des Piz Palü | vo*m* Piz Palü _]_ liegt._
Major Hellstrom: _De*m* Berg?_​
Dass statt eines Genitivs der Dativ benutzt wird, ja in bestimmten Fällen sogar standardsprachlich ersetzt werden muss, wenn etwa der Genitiv nicht ersichtlich wäre, ist ja kein neues Phänomen.

Bei dieser Nachfrage wäre der Genitiv zwar erkennbar, erscheint aber aufgrund des Sprecherwechsels und der im Vergleich zu einer echten Apposition
größeren Entfernung zum Bezugswort _Schatten _unnatürlich. Die echte Apposition, mit der Archie Hicox die Information _Berg _gleich mitliefern und die Nachfrage überflüssig machen würde, erfolgt hier ja auch ohne Kasusangleichung: _im Schatten des Berges Piz Palü_.


----------



## berndf

bearded man said:


> ... welche idiomatisch und deshalb 'korrekt' klingen?





Kajjo said:


> Ja, das kann ich mir durchaus auch vorstellen! Das passiert gewiss.


Die Nachfrage ist ohnehin nicht standardsprachlich (kein ganzer Satz) und daher ist die Frage nach der Standardsprachlichkeit des Kasus wohl irrelevant.


----------



## perpend

#11: Verwendest du:
1) dem Berg
2) des Berg(e)s

Gernot?


----------



## Gernot Back

perpend said:


> #11: Verwendest du:
> 1) dem Berg
> 2) des Berg(e)s
> 
> Gernot?


Gute Frage; spontan würde ich vermutlich auch den Dativ verwenden, denn mündliche Rede ist ja nun mal spontan. Wenn ich einen solchen Dialog schreiben würde, könnte mir dieser grammatisch richtige, aber unidiomatische Genitiv durchrutschen. Einen Literaturpreis würde ich so aber bestimmt nicht gewinnen. Meine Krankheit beim Schreiben ist ja, dass ich jedes Wort immer viel zu sehr auf die Goldwaage lege. Bei einem Job mit viel Schriftverkehr würde ich wahrscheinlich auch mein Pensum gar nicht schaffen.


----------



## perpend

Thanks for being frank, Gernot.


----------



## bearded

Ich bedanke mich nochmals für Eure Erklärungen und Antworten auf meine Posts.
Nur zu berndfs #10 ein kleiner Einwand: müssen in der Standardsprache denn immer nur ganze Sätze formuliert werden?


----------



## Hutschi

Grammatisch gibt es die Form:
Ich bin in einem Dorf geboren, das im Schatten *des Piz Palü*, einem Berg (=der ein Berg ist), liegt.

Bei der Antwort "dem Berg?" ist aber  schon bekannt, dass es wahrscheinlich um einen Berg geht, deshalb der bestimmte Artikel. Die Nachfrage ist, ob es sich wirklich um den Berg handelt, drückt aber (pragmatisch) eher Bewunderung aus. Ich halte es daher für eine rhetorische Frage.

"Dem Berg" ist also ein Attribut von "*des Piz Palü", *keine Wiederholung mit anderen Worten. Deshalb ist der Dativ hier korrekt.


Korrekt wäre auch: Ich bin in einem Dorf geboren, das im Schatten *des Piz Palü*, des Berges (=also des Berges), liegt. (Hier ist es eine Erläuterung.)

Man könnte also auch den Genitiv verwenden, es ändert ein wenig die Perspektive und _klingt_ schwächer, also nicht so bewundernd.

---

Ich halte also* beide *Formen für grammatisch korrekt, aber auch "dem Berg" für idiomatischer in der gegebenen Situation.

---
(edit)
PS: Ich halte Auslassungen für standardsprachlich, wenn sie für standardsprachliche Texte stehen und entsprechend korrekt gebildet sind.

"Dam Barch?" wäre nicht standardsprachlich, sondern dialektal.


Quelle: Hier wird die Korrektheit des Dativs bestätigt:
Ist der Dativ tatsächlich dem Genitiv sein Tod? Ein sprachwissenschaftlicher Vergleich der Kolumnen Bastian Sicks mit Grammatiken und Wörterbüchern der deutschen Gegenwartssprache

Ist der Dativ tatsächlich dem Genitiv sein Tod? Ein sprachwissenschaftlicher ...
By Ann-Kathrin Thoennes

(Etwas zu lang zum Zitieren, aber es werden weitere Quellen angegeben.)


----------



## Gernot Back

Hutschi said:


> Grammatisch gibt es die Form:
> Ich bin in einem Dorf geboren, das im Schatten *des Piz Palü*, einem Berg (=der ein Berg ist), liegt.


Das sieht Dr. Bopp von Canoo.net aber ganz anders; er hält das für ungrammatisch und ich möchte mich seiner Sichtweise anschließen.

Vgl. hierzu auch diesen Thread von vor ein paar Monaten:
über die Rue Saint Honoré, der ältesten Pariser Strasse (nicht kongruente Dativ-Apposition)


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> ch halte also* beide *Formen für grammatisch korrekt, aber auch "dem Berg" für idiomatischer in der gegebenen Situation.


Es sind sicht, glaube ich, aber alle Quellen einig, dass dies *nicht* standardsprachlich ist.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich habe nochmals gesucht. Zur Standardsprachlichkeit von "Ich bin in einem Dorf geboren, das im Schatten *des Piz Palü*, einem Berg (=der ein Berg ist), liegt." habe ich nichts entgültiges gefunden.
  Duden: "Richtiges und gutes Deutsch", 6.Auflage schreibt auf S. 97, die Dativapposition scheine vielen Deutschen normal, solle aber im geschriebenen Standarddeutschen gemieden werden."

Hieraus folgere ich:
Der Duden drückt sich um eine klare Klassifizierung.
Im mündlichen gehört es danach zum "normalen Deutsch"), im Schriftlichen soll es gemieden werden.

Im vorliegenden Fall trifft es nicht zu, weil mündliche Sprache schriftlich dargestellt wird.

Andererseits kann man aber auch deuten:

- _Lt. Archie Hicox_: Ich bin in einem Dorf geboren, das im Schatten *des Piz Palü* liegt.
_- Major Hellstrom_: (Du sprichst von) d*em Berg?*

Hierfür wäre keine solche "Verrenkung" erforderlich.

Wir sind uns zumindest einig, dass es die "normale" Form ist.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Ich habe nochmals gesucht.


Das hatten wir in dem anderen Thread (siehe Link in #18) auch schon getan. Zur Erinnerung:


berndf said:


> PS: Das Phänomen einer nicht-kongruenten Dativ-Apposition gibt es offenbar seit Anfang des 19. Jahrhunderts. Hier ist ein wissenschaftlicher Artikel, der sich mit dem Phänomen beschäftigt auf ganzen 33 Seiten beschäftigt. Ich habe noch keine Zeit gehabt ihn zu lesen, nur überflogen. Die Form hat sich wohl natürlich entwickelt und wurde seit dem von präskriptiven Grammatikern scharf bekämpft. Vielleicht erklärt das ja, warum die Meinungen zu dem Thema offenbar stark geteilt sind, einige finden die Form natürlich, andere furchtbar aber offenbar ist niemand indifferent.


----------



## berndf

Gernot Back said:


> Das sieht Dr. Bopp von Canoo.net aber ganz anders


Gaaaaaannnnzzzz anders ist vielleicht ein wenig übertrieben. Er schreibt:


> Diese Verwendung des Dativs ist standardsprachlich (noch?) nicht akzeptiert.
> ...
> Wir haben es hier mit einem Phänomen zu tun, in der sich die Sprache in eine andere Richtung zu entwickeln scheint, als die Regeln es vorschreiben.


Es geht hier tatsächlich nur um die Standardsprachlichkeit.


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> Das hatten wir in dem anderen Thread (siehe Link in #18) auch schon getan. Zur Erinnerung:


Danke. Das hatte ich vergessen.


----------



## berndf

bearded man said:


> Ich bedanke mich nochmals für Eure Erklärungen und Antworten auf meine Posts.
> Nur zu berndfs #10 ein kleiner Einwand: müssen in der Standardsprache denn immer nur ganze Sätze formuliert werden?


Wenn ich mich an die Ermahnungen diverser Deutschlehrer erinnere, ganz bestimmt.


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> Wenn ich mich an die Ermahnungen diverser Deutschlehrer erinnere, ganz bestimmt.


Aber nach diesem Grundsatz wären unzählige Ausdrücke, wie Ausrufe, kurze Rückfragen und Vieles mehr von der Standardsprache ausgeschlossen. Beispiele: _Ich werde heute nicht mitkommen. *Schade! / *Ich muss in der Früh in Hamburg sein. *Wieso?*_
Ich würde mir vorstellen, dass Äußerungen wie Schade! und Wieso? in diesen kurzen Gesprächen doch zur Standardsprache gehören, obwohl es sich dabei nicht um 'ganze Sätze' handelt. Warum also ''_Dem Berg/Des Berges?''  _nicht?


----------



## berndf

bearded man said:


> Aber nach diesem Grundsatz wären unzählige Ausdrücke, wie Ausrufe, kurze Rückfragen und Vieles mehr von der Standardsprache ausgeschlossen. Beispiele: _Ich werde heute nicht mitkommen. *Schade! / *Ich muss in der Früh in Hamburg sein. *Wieso?*_


Das ist eindeutig Umgangs- nicht Standardsprache.


----------



## Kajjo

Ich sehe die Lage wie BM. Standardsprache erfasst nicht nur ganze Sätze. Wenn (!) man einen ganzen Satz bilden will, dann schreibt die Standardsprache vor, was alles dazu gehört. Aber elliptische Sätze, Fragewörter, Interjektionen und dergleichen gehören natürlich auch zur Standardsprache.

In dem vorliegenden Beispiel ist ja auch klar, dass es zum Beispiel nicht "die Berg, das Berg, den Berg" heißen kann. Alle möglichen verbleibenden Regeln der Standardsprache werden schon noch auf Teilsätze angewandt.

Wir haben hier ein Definitionsproblem, kein wirkliches inhaltliches Problem. Berndf definiert Standard- und Umgangssprache völlig anders als ich und meines Erachtens auch anders als der Normalbürger; Fach- und Umgangssprache sind für ihn keine Standardsprache. Ich kann diese Definitionen nie nachvollziehen und sie erschwert das Sprechen über Richtigkeit, mag aber linguistisch akzeptiert sein. Für mich ist so eine Definition im Alltag wertlos. Auch Berndf Ablehnung von Kategorien wie richtig und falsch bezüglich Sprache ist für mich nicht nachvollziehbar.

Aus meiner Sicht ist Standardsprache das, was laut Duden oder Canoo.net richtig, kodifiziert und geregelt ist. Fachsprache umfasst für mich spezielle Begriffe und Formulierungen, ist aber natürlich "standardsprachlich korrekt", quasi eine Obermenge. Auch Umgangssprache unterscheidet sich oft nur durch Wortwahl oder Formulierungen und wenn wir etwas als "colloquial" kennzeichnen, dann weil die Sprachebene anders ist (salopp, vulgär, scherzhaft), nicht weil sie zwangsläufig standardsprachlich falsch wäre. Ich mag es daher eigentlich auch nicht, wenn Sprachfehler als "umgangssprachlich" bezeichnet werden, aber ich sehe durchaus den Graubereich in unseren eigenen Einschätzungen. Besser wäre es wohl von "alltagssprachlichen Fehlern" zu reden, anstatt Fehler lapidar als Umgangssprache zu bezeichnen, aber das ist ja leider nicht üblich.

Sätze wie _Du bist ein Arschloch!_ mögen primitiv und vulgär sein, sie sind aber standardsprachlich korrekt und nur vom Register her "salopp / vulgär".


----------



## Hutschi

Ellipse (Linguistik) – Wikipedia

Eine strenge, wohlgeformte Auslassung erlaubt, den Komplettsatz zu rekonstruieren. Die Auslassung ist zumindest als Stilmittel auch im schriftsprachlichen Bereich, auch in Fachsprache, anerkannt.

Ich denke, soweit sie kodifiziert angewendet werden, also wohlgeformt sind, gehören sie auch zur Standardsprache. Viel wesentlicher ist, dass sie sowohl mündlich als auch schriftlich akzeptiert werden.

Im vorliegenden Fall ist aber nur eine teilweise Rekonstruktion möglich. Deshalb ist er vielleicht doch eher umgangssprachlich.

- _Lt. Archie Hicox_: Ich bin in einem Dorf geboren, das im Schatten *des Piz Palü* liegt.
_- Major Hellstrom_: Sprichst du von dem Berg Piz Palü? /Du bist (also) in einem Dorf geboren, das im Schatten des Piz Palü, dem Berg, liegt?

Pragmatisch ist es "genügend vollständig", um den Satz zu verstehen.
Wenn man es entsprechend dem zweiten Beispiel interpretiert, ist es aber klar umgangssprachlich, wie aus der Diskussion hervorging.

PS: Umgangssprache hat mindestens zwei Definitionen, bei Standardsprache kenne ich die Zahl nicht so genau. Manche betrachten Standardsprache ausschließlich schriftlich und nur streng kodifizierte Formen. Andere betrachten auch aktuelle Sprachentwicklungen und Übergänge.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Ich mag es daher eigentlich auch nicht, wenn Sprachfehler als "umgangssprachlich" bezeichnet werden





Kajjo said:


> Auch Berndf Ablehnung von Kategorien wie richtig und falsch bezüglich Sprache ist für mich nicht nachvollziehbar.


Es ist ja nicht so, dass Umgangssprache keine Regeln hätte. Sie hat nur eben_ andere_ Regeln.


Kajjo said:


> sie erschwert das Sprechen über Richtigkeit


Nein, Deine tut es, weil man  in ihr nicht ausdrücken kann, welchen Regeln die verschiedenen Sprachebenen folgen, weil sie an der Unsinnigen Fiktion festhält, es gäbe nur einen einzigen Satz von Regeln.

Genau diese Fiktion einheitlicher Regeln, verunmöglicht es die Regeln der Umgangssprache zu analysieren und zu formulieren und genau das erzeugt die konzeptuelle Verwirrung zwischen _Sprachfehler_ und _umgangssprachlich_, die Du oben beklagt hast.

Du bist doch immer für klare Begriffe für klares Denken. So kann man sich doch viel differenzierter und gleischzeitig klarer ausdrücken:
_Im Schatten des Piz Palü, des Berges_ -- Standardsprachlich: Richtig und idiomatisch -- Umgangssprachlich: Möglich aber unidiomatisch
_Im Schatten des Piz Palü, dem Berges_ -- Standardsprachlich: Falsch -- Umgangssprachlich: Möglich und idiomatisch
_Die Mann _-- Standardsprachlich: Falsch -- Umgangssprachlich: falsch
_Der Mann_ -- Standardsprachlich: Richtig -- Umgangssprachlich: richtig​Oder?


----------



## Hutschi

Es ist ja nicht so, dass Umgangssprache keine Regeln hätte. Sie hat nur eben_ andere_ Regeln. 

Und: Sie ist keine "falsche" oder "schlechte" Sprache.


----------



## Kajjo

Wir kommen da nicht zusammen, Berndf. ich sehe das ganz grundsätzlich anders und halte mich lieber an die übliche Interpretation der Begrifflichkeiten in der Normalbevölkerung. Ich gestehe dir zu, dass du die linguistische Sichtweise besser kennst und fachlich gewiss Recht haben kannst. Das führt aber zu nichts. Wir haben das Thema mehr als erschöpfend ausdiskutiert und du bleibst bei deiner, ich bei meiner Sichtweise.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> ich sehe das ganz grundsätzlich anders und halte mich lieber an die übliche Interpretation der Begrifflichkeiten in der Normalbevölkerung.


Und ich gestehe Dir nicht zu, dass Du für die "Normalbevölkerung" sprichst. In der nicht-akademischen Diskussion gibt es in etwa so viele Verständnisse der Begriffe Standard- und Umgangssprache und "richtig" und "falsch" als es Leute gibt, die sich für die Fragestellung interessieren. Die einander gegenüberstehenden Auffassungen in der akademischen Diskussion, die alle mit ihrer eigenen Terminologie aufwarten, machen es für den "Normalbürger" nicht einfacher. Aber Deine Sichtweise ist ebenso parteinehmend wie die meine und ich akzeptiere Deine Behauptung nicht, dass Du hier lediglich eine Sichtweise vertrittst, die für die "Normalbevölkerung" selbstverständlich ist.


----------



## Kajjo

Deine Meinung sei dir unbenommen. Ich stehe zu meiner. Ich finde, wir sollten es dabei belassen und uns wieder dem Thema dieses Threads zuwenden. Wir haben die Thematik der Definitionen schon zu oft ergebnislos besprochen.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Ich finde, wir sollten es dabei belassen und uns wieder dem Thema dieses Threads zuwenden.


Ich fürchte, da kommen wir hier schwer drum herum. Die einzig noch offene Frage, die ich erkennen kann, ist gerade der Status der nicht-kongruenten Dativapposition. Und die Frage würde ich genauso beantworten, wie oben beschrieben:


berndf said:


> _Im Schatten des Piz Palü, des Berges_ -- Standardsprachlich: Richtig und idiomatisch -- Umgangssprachlich: Möglich aber unidiomatisch
> _Im Schatten des Piz Palü, dem Berges_ -- Standardsprachlich: Falsch -- Umgangssprachlich: Möglich und idiomatisch


Und zumindest der Duden sieht das zumindest nicht grundsätzlich anders:


Hutschi said:


> Ich habe nochmals gesucht. Zur Standardsprachlichkeit von "Ich bin in einem Dorf geboren, das im Schatten *des Piz Palü*, einem Berg (=der ein Berg ist), liegt." habe ich nichts entgültiges gefunden.
> Duden: "Richtiges und gutes Deutsch", 6.Auflage schreibt auf S. 97, die Dativapposition scheine vielen Deutschen normal, solle aber im geschriebenen Standarddeutschen gemieden werden."


----------



## Hutschi

Und es ist hier kein Problem. Im Spielfilm wird heute meist Umgangssprache gesprochen (Ausnahme: Theaterstücke und Ähnliches).

Der Stil passt also.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Und es ist hier kein Problem. Im Spielfilm wird heute meist Umgangssprache gesprochen (Ausnahme: Theaterstücke und Ähnliches).


Für Dich nicht und für mich nicht. Dafür müsste die Antwort aber formulierbar sein. Und da sind wir aneinander geraten, weil die m.E. einzig richtige Antwort ist: _Standardsprachlich: Falsch -- Umgangssprachlich: Möglich und idiomatisch._

In Kajjoisch ist dies aber nicht formulierbar, weil er Standard- und Umgangssprache keinen eigenständigen Regeln zugesteht.


----------



## Dan2

berndf said:


> _Im Schatten des Piz Palü, *dem Berges*_ -- Standardsprachlich: Falsch -- Umgangssprachlich: Möglich und idiomatisch


Ich hätte hier "dem Berg" erwartet.  (Auch in #32 zitiert.)


----------



## berndf

Stimmt. Copy paste Fehler.


----------

